# Facebook once again refusing to remove animal cruelty content.



## Molly'sMama (21 April 2014)

Someone on my Feed shared this horrendous video, and the new feature is , if you hover over or something, it starts playing automatically. So I, inadvertently, watched a few seconds of this graphic disgusting,,.. ugh. Open the 'spoiler' if you want to read it.. don't want anyone to get the nasty shock I did.



Spoiler



A girl, taking LIVE young [lab?] puppies, probably around 2/3 weeks old, and throwing them heavily into a fast flowing river.



I, not wanting anyone even more sensitive than me to get upset, reported it for violence, I think. 

Apparently, it doesn't violate community guidelines.

Whaaaaaaaat?! Absolutely disgusting. Reported it again, seriously tempted to discontinue using FB.


----------



## Faithkat (21 April 2014)

I downloaded Facebook Purity so I can disable/get rid of all the s**t on FB and it includes disabling autoplay of videos.  I also disabled all of NewsFeed!


----------



## LaMooch (21 April 2014)

Lots of things being reported on facebook at the moment but facebook don't seem to care


----------



## HaffiesRock (21 April 2014)

There was a video recently of people being lined up and executed! I reported it and got a response saying it wouldn't be removed but I was welcome to block the person who shared it!


----------



## bonny (21 April 2014)

It can be a fine line between taking down posts because they offend some and censorship....difficult one but on the whole i think people should be free to post what they like as long as it's legal and like HaffiesRock was told we are all free to block anyone who posts anything that we don't want to see.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 April 2014)

If bad things happen they need to be seen .


----------



## MagicMelon (23 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			If bad things happen they need to be seen .
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with this - loads of kids use facebook, they should not be allowed to watch human executions or animal cruelty. I saw a human beheading video by accident and that still haunts me, and I'm 30! It's different if people want to actively seek videos like this, but for them to just pop up on somewhere as widely used as facebook and often automatically start playing is very wrong.


----------



## dollyanna (23 April 2014)

If it's any consolation, the video you are referring to is a few years old and the girl was caught and dealt with. Can't remember the ins and outs of it but thought that might help put your mind at rest a little on that particular incident.


----------



## Capriole (23 April 2014)

I don't like this new auto-play thing. If I want to watch a clip I'd prefer to click on it, not just have random things opening and playing willy-nilly!


----------



## _GG_ (23 April 2014)

I've got rid of anyone that posts those kind of things. Not that I am ignorant to what happens, but I prefer choosing whether I wish to watch them or not!


----------



## Fides (24 April 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			Disagree with this - loads of kids use facebook, they should not be allowed to watch human executions or animal cruelty. I saw a human beheading video by accident and that still haunts me, and I'm 30! It's different if people want to actively seek videos like this, but for them to just pop up on somewhere as widely used as facebook and often automatically start playing is very wrong.
		
Click to expand...

There is an age limit on FB so it is up to parents to police it if they let their kids use it, not FB itself.


----------



## fburton (24 April 2014)

Knowingly or not, parents routinely let their children see all kinds of inappropriate and arguably damaging material.


----------



## Zero00000 (24 April 2014)

I have seen this video, and it still haunts me now!
How anyone could do such a heartless act is beyond me!


----------



## diamonddogs (24 April 2014)

Faithkat said:



			I downloaded Facebook Purity so I can disable/get rid of all the s**t on FB and it includes disabling autoplay of videos.  I also disabled all of NewsFeed!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a brilliant plug-in.

Facebook Purity


----------



## case895 (24 April 2014)

For Facebook to police content, they would need a lot more staff and that would cost money. It is free to use at the moment, but I can see them having to charge if their costs rise.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 May 2014)

Fides said:



			There is an age limit on FB so it is up to parents to police it if they let their kids use it, not FB itself.
		
Click to expand...

Or simply not allow auto-play of videos which is bloody annoying anyway. Facebook does have to police its website, every other company have to monitor what is said / done on their websites so this is no different.  They are a huge, very rich company so I dont think employing more staff would be an issue...  I never remember Bebo that we used to use when I was at school pre-Facebook having nearly as many problems.  I guess that was quite a few years ago now and times change, but so do these social networking websites responsibilities.  I do agree the parents should take the biggest part to monitor their childs internet usage though of course, but unless you're sitting literally watching them all the time that's probably quite hard.

I liken it to my brother who lives in Dubai - his wife was taking their 3 children to school a few weeks ago (all aged under 4), as they past a hotel, apparently there was a man who'd commited suicide on the pavement (he'd jumped from the top floor so you can imagine), the police were stood about doing nothing - they didn't even think to put something over the body!  So all passers by got to see a horrific site.  Luckily she managed to get her childrens attention onto something else, but WTF that's just crazy.  Its sort of the same with Facebook, it IS up to them protect children as best as they can, as it is with any company etc.


----------



## fburton (6 May 2014)

I recently listened to an episode of iPM in which a father described how his 15yo daughter had been presented with a beheading video on her Facebook news feed. She checks it every hour(ish). She hadn't signed up to anyone, so everything comes from her 'friends' (mostly schoolfriends - 417?!) - things that they have liked or commented on. "A beheading video popped up on my news feed." The video wasn't autoplayed. The summary image was of a man holding a woman's head and had a label which made her think it was an entertainment company (JJ's Entertainment), so she thought it was a prank or magic trick. She watched the whole thing: 2-3 mins. She thought "Why is Facebook allowing this?". Some comments (not from her friends) were even agreeing that the woman should be beheaded. She showed her dad the video, visibly shaken. He reported it to Facebook and received an automated reply saying it wouldn't be taken down, but eventually it was, presumably after lots and lots of complaints. Facebook have said they will take "a more holistic look at the context surrounding a violent image or video and will remove content that celebrates violence" (presumably a lot of video game material will be removed as a result? Dream on!). Apparently the video was from Mexico and depicted the result of a "domestic dispute". iPM asked Facebook for an interview but they declined.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03dvyqc


----------



## DragonSlayer (6 May 2014)

What's this Facebook Purity thing and where do I find it? Cheers!


----------



## Capriole (6 May 2014)

Click where it says FAcebook Purity in DD's post, it's a link

And cheers DD, I downloaded it earlier, first time I'd heard of it.


----------



## lastchancer (7 May 2014)

Facebook is a bubbling cesspool that everyone loves to **** in and contribute to. Kids shouldn't be on it, the things they see on there can't really be policed reliably, particularly bullying among peers and inappropriate images on friends profiles . If anyone thinks there's any real privacy on it they are kidding themselves or very deluded, Zucky is only after the $$$'s.
It'll most likely be the cause of WW3 eventually...


----------



## fburton (7 May 2014)

lastchancer said:



			If anyone thinks there's any real privacy on it they are kidding themselves or very deluded, Zucky is only after the $$$'s.
		
Click to expand...

Privacy from other users, but not from Facebook itself - and they effectively own all of your data.


----------



## Nancykitt (12 May 2014)

Sadly, we can't put all the responsibility onto parents because some parents are just completely barking mad and have no moral compass themselves. It would be nice if we could but I've worked in education for a very long time and parents who think it is perfectly acceptable to do all sorts of horrendous things aren't going to care one bit about what their children see on facebook.

It raises the question of how responsible 'society' is for instilling a code of ethics and moral values into children if their parents fail to do so.


----------



## char3479 (24 May 2014)

It raises the question of how responsible 'society' is for instilling a code of ethics and moral values into children if their parents fail to do so.[/QUOTE]

There's probably an app for that.


----------



## BBH (24 May 2014)

This is why I only have a few real friends on FB and none of us are the sort of people to have or share such horrors on our newsfeed.

If you have zillions of people you don't know as 'friends' 'the more likely you are to have stuff you don't want to see appearing.


----------

